# Help With Alarm



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The CO alarm (I think) in the trailer went off today and won't quit. It's the little rectangular alarm next to the breaker box below the pantry. What happened: My TT batteries are nearly dead and I knew it. I had to get into the trailer at 5 am to get something and turned on the lights; the lights came on for maybe 3 seconds and quickly faded to dark and that little alarm started screaming. I tried hitting the "test/mute" button to make it stop and it wouldn't quit. I stuffed a couple of pillows in front of it and left for work.

Recharging my TT batteries is not an option right now, as my house has been without power for 4 day. It is taking all my Kipor's energy to keep my house warm and house fridge running.

Is that little alarm the CO alarm and how do I tell it to be quiet??? Thanks!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Disconnect the batteries and it will stop. It will alarm when the batteries are very low.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

YEP -- disconnecting the batteries entirely your only choice at this point .... unless you can hook up your TV to the trailer and power it from that ... but the CO has a low voltage detector and goes off when the batteries are low..

of course the alarm should only go off for about 12 hours before it toooo is dead...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Just to clarify, This is not the CO detector. Co detectors were added to the Outbacks in mid year 2005 (So you may or may not have one) and are powered by a 9 volt battery.
What you are hearing is the Propane leak detector which is powered by the 12 volt trailer battery and it is giving you a low voltage alarm. Either disconnect or recharge the batteries is your only choice.

Edit: My Outback is an early 2005 model and did not come with a CO detector. Everybody should have one of these in their trailers. I ditched my smoke detector and replaced it with a combination smoke and CO detector. That way, I didn't have to make any new holes in the trailer to mount it and I only have one battery to change every spring.


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Yep...Ya need to dis connect battery. When the battery gets low or dead, the CO alarm goes off...or is that on?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

OK. I have one of those levers on my main battery and I disconnected it that way and it still kept going. I guess by the time I get home the battery will be stone dead.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

When all else fails, a hammer fixes things very well...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Just leave any of the lights on. With the battery close to being dead turning on a light will draw down the battery enough to stop the alarm.

Try explaining that one at 3am to my wife as she was dry camping with her Girl Scout troop









John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Disconnect to stop the Propane detector alarm.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I think you might need to pull the batery anyway, and take it inside somewhere warm so it doesn't freeze and crack.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like Katrina said, what you are hearing is the Propane detector. Disconnect your battery to stop it.

A CO detector, like a smoke detector, should be mounted high, as CO has a slightly lower vapor density (it's lighter) then air, and will rise to the ceiling. Propane has a higher vapor density then air, and therefore sinks to the floor, which is why the propane detector is mounted near the floor.

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks all, mission accomplished! We also now have power at the house. Batteries are in basement & charging.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

3LEES said:


> When all else fails, a hammer fixes things very well...


My thoughts exactly, they seem to wait until about 3a.m. to go off too.

Jeff


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Disconnect the batteries and it will stop. It will alarm when the batteries are very low.


Ditto


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> When all else fails, a hammer fixes things very well...


You've been in my tool box again haven't you?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good info here I have a 2006 23RS and wonder if I have a CO detector, I guess I will have to look the next time I get the trailer from the storage lot.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Good info here I have a 2006 23RS and wonder if I have a CO detector, I guess I will have to look the next time I get the trailer from the storage lot.


You should have a CO detector, ours is mounted on the wall over the sofa.


----------



## drpatton (Sep 8, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Thanks all, mission accomplished! We also now have power at the house. Batteries are in basement & charging.


I'm Jealous, we're still out of power at my house near Springfield, MO. As far as the alarm, somethings been beeping in mine for a while, and I pulled the battery around Thanksgiving. Haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Our little Kipor was able to power our furnace and fridge in the house, we just had to add gasoline every 5 hours. We are so glad we made that purchase!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Thanks all, mission accomplished! We also now have power at the house. Batteries are in basement & charging.


Which one was the problem?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

My LP detector always goes off when the battery is in deep discharge, too.

Don't fully disable the detector. You just might need it someday.

Be safe!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks all, mission accomplished! We also now have power at the house. Batteries are in basement & charging.


Which one was the problem?








[/quote]

The CO detector alarm was sounding and wouldn't quit. I couldn't recharge the batteries because I had no power at the house at the time. The alarm quit when I removed the TT batteries. The TT is now in storage and the batteries are being stored in my basement for the winter.


----------

